# Debridement achilles tendon/repair



## seslinger (Oct 29, 2008)

I have a surgery with a dx. of achilles tendinosis.  Procedure was a debridement of the achilles tendon then repaired the peritenon. would I code the 27650 even though it wasnot a tear. Thank you.


----------



## mbort (Oct 29, 2008)

can you post the scrubbed version of the op note?


----------



## seslinger (Oct 29, 2008)

"There was a partial rupture to the achilles tendon 6 months ago. MRI consistant with degenerative change within the tendon.  
The peritenon was divided & the degenerative area was debrided & then it was repaired"  now I think maybe 27654?


----------



## mbort (Oct 29, 2008)

I pray that that is not the complete op note  but yes 27650/27654 would be appropriate dependent on the rest of the documentation.


----------



## seslinger (Oct 29, 2008)

No I just typed the main parts.  Thank you for your help


----------

